# Duck to drake ratio?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Can a drake manage four ducks? 

I currently have 1 duck 1 drake but by the end of the week I will be bringing three more ducks home. I can bring another drake as well but would rather not since my duck pen is not huge, as long as the 1 drake will be able to take care of the four ducks. 

I am wanting to collect fertile eggs and incubate them, so I do need him to be able to 'get the job done'


----------



## ChristinaK (Feb 5, 2013)

He should be able to manage four females with no fertility issues. The ducks I have had, have always been good breeders, sometimes to good  Good luck, hope you hatch alot of ducklings!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ChristinaK said:


> He should be able to manage four females with no fertility issues. The ducks I have had, have always been good breeders, sometimes to good  Good luck, hope you hatch alot of ducklings!!


Did you have to incubate or did they hatch them out & raise them?


----------



## ChristinaK (Feb 5, 2013)

I do incubate and also allow the females to set at the end of the season, if they go broody. I show my birds. So, I like to know what parents each duckling is from. Its harder if you have several ducks laying in the same nest. For incubators, I use a Brinsea ova easy and a redwood cabinet incubator for the waterfowl. I have tried the small styrofoam incubators with not much luck. Waterfowl eggs can be tricky to hatch. I have it down to a science now. Have you incubated eggs before? Ducks are usually good first time moms.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...four should have no issues at all with fertility. Depending on the drake you may end up with bald patches on hens though...if you do....add more hens


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

With just the one duck he has not been leaving bald patches, so I think he is pretty gentle on her. Hopefully will continue to be gentle with the rest. 

This will be my first time incubating eggs. 

I have peking ducks and from what I understand they are generally not good mothers and rarely go clucky.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep. That is true....glad he is so gentle


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I have peking ducks and from what I understand they are generally not good mothers and rarely go clucky.


Is that what you call it in Australia? Going clucky? That is so cute! I'll have to tell my little brother and sister. They will love that! :laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

What do you call it? Here is a hen wants to sit on eggs she is a clucky hen.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We call it broody - broody hen, going broody. But I think "clucky" is cuter!


----------

